# Software für AEG, Minisemi-D, Version 4.0



## Hubbl-e (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo, Hallo, 
Wer kann mir helfen. 
Ich habe in unserer Anlage noch Gleichstrommotore die mit AEG-Stromrichtern angetrieben werden. Bekanntlich sind diese Stromrichter mit der Software Imra96 programmierbar. Die Software Imra96 habe ich. Die neuen Minisemis haben aber den Softwarestand 4.0 - und den habe ich nicht. 
Mir fehlen lediglich der Library - File der Softwareversion 4.0. 
Der Name des Files: 
PRG_59CE.LIB 
Hat den jemand von Euch???


----------

